# Sound Deadening - WOW!



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

While I was on holiday Andy (of R35audio fame) fitted his Skinz and panel liner sound deadening kit to my car (doors, interior, boot) and WOW what a difference.

The doors shut with a lovely "thunk" and the reduction in noise inside the cabin is absolutely amazing. 

It has added a significant level of refinement to the car that really should have been present from launch.

A "mod" well worth doing - a top job done by a top guy!

David


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love these, but it weighs a lot


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

You can have it with out the normal amount of weight. In the us we have dynamat lite. Its 30% lighter than normal sound deadening.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

How much weight would it add roughly?


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I just been looking into buying some and a box of Dynamat from amazon which covers 36 square feet weights 9kg including the box, I also noticed on another forum there is not a lot of difference in weight from Dynamat extreme to Dynamat lite and most tuners stick with Dyanmat extreme.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe Andy estimated around 13Kg.

If anyone has the ability to detect that level of additional weight in a normal road going R35 (1,800 Kg weight?) then you have a level of sensitivity that is way beyond mine.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

The weight is low, and central to rear. So if you can detect it, while it adds weight, it should also improve balance.


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Kieranrob said:


> How much weight would it add roughly?


Depends on how much mat total you want to lay. 0.45 lb per sqft on the extreme vs 0.135 lb per sqft on the lite. If i was going for killing road noise in an audio build id go extreme. If i was going for a track build and shedding weight id go for the lite. 

36 sqft 16.2 lbs vs lite being 11.34 lbs for 36 sqft.

This is based on the weight of xtreme with their 30% weight reduction.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

toyotabb said:


> Depends on how much mat total you want to lay. 0.45 lb per sqft on the extreme vs 0.135 lb per sqft on the lite. If i was going for killing road noise in an audio build id go extreme. If i was going for a track build and shedding weight id go for the lite.
> 
> 36 sqft 16.2 lbs vs lite being 11.34 lbs for 36 sqft.
> 
> This is based on the weight of xtreme with their 30% weight reduction.


Can you check again, 36 x 0.135 = 4.86lbs


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

The more material you put in, the more of an effect it has. I like the Skinz as it's 3mm thick, almost twice that of Dynamat extreme and its cheaper and does a better job for the same fitting time. Of course, its heavier but then if that was a worry, just use it a bit more sparingly. 

It just makes the cabin such a nicer place to be - soaking up the ruts in the road more like a German cruiser and dulling down the exhaust and mechanical sounds of the car.

que the comment "I prefer to hear the sound of my exhaust" :thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

What sort of money are we talking?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> What sort of money are we talking?


Depends how far you want to go with it. 

The Skinz 3mm sheet is £99 per pack. Each pack contains 30sq ft and I would suggest one pack to do the rear and side panels, two packs would also do the boot and doors and then a third pack will add under the front seats up to the pedels for pretty much the whole car. 

If you are interested in me fitting then send me a PM with your postcode or if you can drop your car off and how many packs you want fitting and I can give you a quote.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

R35Audio said:


> Depends how far you want to go with it.
> 
> The Skinz 3mm sheet is £99 per pack. Each pack contains 30sq ft and I would suggest one pack to do the rear and side panels, two packs would also do the boot and doors and then a third pack will add under the front seats up to the pedels for pretty much the whole car.
> 
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. Come and see me and make a day of it. I'm sure there are other things to do "up north". Nice country pub for lunch up the road 

Boot is the last place to do generally. Rear area first, under the front seats next, doors next (just makes them nicer to shut and more solid) then boot. Depends if you have a loud exhaust I suppose. People assume it stops sound going through it but its all about vibrating panels. If a panel vibrates, it transfers sound and so the idea is to stop the panel vibrating and the sound stops at its source. Boot a little more important if your exhaust is grating


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

R35Audio said:


> Sounds like a plan. Come and see me and make a day of it. I'm sure there are other things to do "up north". Nice country pub for lunch up the road
> 
> Boot is the last place to do generally. Rear area first, under the front seats next, doors next (just makes them nicer to shut and more solid) then boot. Depends if you have a loud exhaust I suppose. People assume it stops sound going through it but its all about vibrating panels. If a panel vibrates, it transfers sound and so the idea is to stop the panel vibrating and the sound stops at its source. Boot a little more important if your exhaust is grating


Well im just changing turbos and going down pipes so it may be sooner rather than later, can prob do doors myself and are you saying under rear seats? Theres a few other things I may get you to do so if get those out the way leaves more time.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Well im just changing turbos and going down pipes so it may be sooner rather than later, can prob do doors myself and are you saying under rear seats? Theres a few other things I may get you to do so if get those out the way leaves more time.


Yes, under rear seats, behind the rear seat backs and behind the side panels on each side of the rear of the car. Drop me a PM when you have some time.


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Correct on that weight difference. That was a long long day. Worked 18 hours


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Any data on amplitude reduction? Without and with, in dBA?


----------



## E14STO (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got some to out in mine to keep some of the race exhaust drone out the cabin so I can still have passengers in the rear!!
I was gonna do boot first. Looks like behind seats have already been done.

I've got silent coat plus...
Just enough for boot sides/ rear and floor.
Hoping it makes a difference or its extra weight for nothing and exhaust will probably have to go (2year old in the rear - not good!  )


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

R35 Audio (Andy) just finished the sound deadening on my car and I agree with everything you say. It's a very impressive mod.

And he did it at short notice at my home. 






Tinyflier said:


> While I was on holiday Andy (of R35audio fame) fitted his Skinz and panel liner sound deadening kit to my car (doors, interior, boot) and WOW what a difference.
> 
> The doors shut with a lovely "thunk" and the reduction in noise inside the cabin is absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


----------

